# Rigid fork for classic Fat?



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a '92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy Team. It does not have it fork. I'm using an aluminum fork right now but want a steel one. However the bike is now threadless. So I need a rigid, steel, threadless, 1", fork with a loooong steerer (bike is an XL). I called IF and they can make one, but for close to $300. Anyone know of any other options?


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

Doug said:


> I have a '92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy Team. It does not have it fork. I'm using an aluminum fork right now but want a steel one. However the bike is now threadless. So I need a rigid, steel, threadless, 1", fork with a loooong steerer (bike is an XL). I called IF and they can make one, but for close to $300. Anyone know of any other options?


Jeff at First Flight Bikes has a some nice NOS Ritchey forks, not sure if any are threadless though, check out his web site.
There are a few other people (very few) still making rigid forks, but I believe that all are rather pricey too. I always thought that frame builders were probably happy when suspension forks came into fashion and they could stop making forks, seem like a lot of work compared to what they could sell them for, relative to the frames.
The Big One Inch from Fat City would be the best fit for your bike, and I am sure that you have seen how much the used ones have been going for on e-bay. 
Chris Igleheart is/was making the forks for a time, still expensive, should still be available going forward, keep an eye out.

rick


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*I got bright green univega butted forks...*

in 1" threadless with pretty long steerers (about 9").


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> in 1" threadless with pretty long steerers (about 9").


Univega fork on a Fat chance...The best of both worlds. Cheap asian bulk manufacturing and overpriced american hand made.

If all else faisl...got more info?


----------



## manitou916 (Mar 6, 2004)

*PACE RC30 or Tange Switchblade w/RockShox crown/steerer*

Pick up a PACE RC30 fork (steel blades and alloy crown) - most likely on eBay UK because you guys in the US have never really appreciated the craftsmanship of my British friends. Even if you can't find the correct steerer size/length PACE still have crowns/steerers in all sizes available.

The new PACE RC31 carbon fork actually looks a bit like the steel Yo Eddy fork:
https://www.pacecycles.com/product.asp?catID=2&subcat=433

You could get a Tange Switchblade fork - won't be threadless I'm sure - but RockShox (Mag 21?) crowns/steerers are compatible with Switchblade legs.

I wouldn't go with Ritchey forks as has been mentioned, it would look pathetic IMHO... more like a Wicked.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

manitou916 said:


> Pick up a PACE RC30 fork (steel blades and alloy crown) - most likely on eBay UK because you guys in the US have never really appreciated the craftsmanship of my British friends. Even if you can't find the correct steerer size/length PACE still have crowns/steerers in all sizes available.


Well...I wouldn't go so far as to say we don't appreciate their craftsmanship....
From what I've seen and what I can tell...they have some of the coolest product going.
The quality looks first rate, but I can't speak on their durability or functionality.
The fact that they're 1" friendly puts them way up there in my book.

I emailed Pace to ask why they didn't sell in the US. In a nutshell, they said that our market was pretty flooded with competition (not to mention product fulfillment and customer service would be more costly). Currently the market is more all mountain/free ride/long travel trail bike oriented...I didn't see any forks in their line up that meet those requirements (aside from their 100mm fork).

That being said...If I was going to spend $700 for a fork...I'd buy a Pace in a heartbeat...but Fox offers some pretty fine product as well for a bit less. Some forks that may be a bit more versatile....so the Pace would be a tough sell.

So I think it's not a matter of under-appreciation so much as it may be that the majority of us Yanks just aren't familiar with Pace and what they've got going on. If I had the disposable income, I'd jump at the chance to run one of their forks!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

The Pace RC30, the one with the steel legs and aluminum bolt-on crown, is no longer made. Only the RC31, with carbon legs bonded to an aluminum crown, is still available. At least that's what's on the Pace Cycles website.
Tim


----------



## bostonkiwi (Jan 13, 2004)

Doug said:


> I have a '92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy Team. It does not have it fork. I'm using an aluminum fork right now but want a steel one. However the bike is now threadless. So I need a rigid, steel, threadless, 1", fork with a loooong steerer (bike is an XL). I called IF and they can make one, but for close to $300. Anyone know of any other options?


Try Carl at Vicious Cycles. He often turns up at shows with a box of demo forks etc... Great workmanship, may have what you are looking for...

http://www.viciouscycles.com/forks.php3


----------



## mojo (Mar 23, 2004)

*Alfred E Bike has a bunch of 1" Rigids cheap*

I just bought a black tange steel rigid fork with a 1" threadless steerer from aebike.com
-39.00. They have a bunch of different ones- even one with disc brake mounts. They also have alot of problem solver parts- stem shims etc.


----------



## manitou916 (Mar 6, 2004)

uphiller said:


> The Pace RC30, the one with the steel legs and aluminum bolt-on crown, is no longer made. Only the RC31, with carbon legs bonded to an aluminum crown, is still available. At least that's what's on the Pace Cycles website.
> Tim


Which is what I was implying when mentioning getting RC30's on eBay. They are a retro product - just like a Yo Eddy - so it makes more sense to "keep it real" than install a modern fork.

Anyway, my point was that PACE still have crowns/steerers for RC30's (and RC35's suspension forks which used the same crown/steerer) in stock even though they don't advertise them. Therefore, if you find up a 1.1/8" RC30 you can get a 1" steerer plus 1.1/8" adapter shim. Or alternatively, if you find a 1" RC30 with a steerer that's too short you just need to get a longer steerer tube from PACE.

In 1990 I purchased my first RC30 fork along with many other serious racers in the UK. IMHO they were better than any US rigid fork at the time.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

*Specs of Big one inch fork?*

I searched the newsgroups, web, and looked all over first flight bikes...I can't find the spec of the old FC big one inch forks. Does anyone know the length (crown to axel) and rake of these? I want to match it up as best as possible. Bike is a '92 Team Fat Chance if that matters.


----------



## manitou916 (Mar 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Well...I wouldn't go so far as to say we don't appreciate their craftsmanship....
> From what I've seen and what I can tell...they have some of the coolest product going.
> The quality looks first rate, but I can't speak on their durability or functionality.
> The fact that they're 1" friendly puts them way up there in my book.
> ...


Err yeah, but PACE have been around since 1987 when there was no freeride/long travel and elastomers started. They had competitive forks right through the Manitou 1-2-3 period with the RC35 and back then there was very little competition. The RC35 was the suspension for of choice in the UK even when Manitou and RockShox were available. I have a feeling it's more to do with US courtroom culture than anything else, which is why the likes of Storck aren't interested in the US.

If PACE are turning their back on the US market then it becomes understandable why they haven't produced a serious long travel freeride type fork... all their customers must be European XC enthusiasts.

Backwards compatibility and supporting older models is something PACE have always been great at doing.. like having old crowns/steerers in stock. I have to admit it's nice to deal with a real company face to face than a corporate machine who mass produce for higher profit margins. It's only natural that PACE bikes/forks/components will cost more to purchase, but with the exchange rate as it is I can imagine it makes them even less competitive in the US these days.

PACE have always had competitive forks and their reliability has never been in question... perhaps a little flexy at times though. Their latest RC40 has very Fox-like lowers... not sure if there's any collaboration going??


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

*fat forks!*

hi guys

Theres only 1 option in rigid fork for a FAT yo eddy, fat chance Big 1 inch forks!

like the famous belguim beer stella artois FAT chance forks are re-assuringly expensive  The good news is that they are indeed available through wendyl for $325ish. Its still early days, although production has started.

1in ahead IS available. I think the fork rake was 1.5in. Suspension adjusted longer fork will also be available

ta

scant


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

scant said:


> hi guys
> 
> Theres only 1 option in rigid fork for a FAT yo eddy, fat chance Big 1 inch forks!
> 
> ...


How do I get in touch with her? Last I heard she and Chris went their seperate ways and she was busy selling hot pink T-Shirts with Fat logos on them over at EBay.

Are these hand made here in the US or made over in China with FAT decals slapped on them stateside?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi Doug
I've passed this thread onto wendyl. Your patience will be rewarded! 
For the record the forks are made in the US by the same person who made the last batch before FAT closed shop.
Watch this space for more info. I'll leave future info for wendyl, as I know theres a lot in the pipeline.

ta

scant


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a mint condition, Pace RC30 - it must have done about 10 miles max. no pitting on the chrome, stickers still all intact, even has the plugs in the bottom of the fork legs, they are the 1993 Reynolds 531 legged version and currently have 1 1/8" ahead steerer in.

I imagine I could find you a 1" threaded steerer to fit if you were interested, I am in the UK by the way and would sell the fork for $250US including shipping - I can also try and get a picture - but my digital camera was stolen recently so it may take some time...

email me if you're interested dude: djuc-underscore-wun-at-yahoo-dot-co-dot-uk

Cheers, Djuc


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

scant said:


> hi Doug
> I've passed this thread onto wendyl. Your patience will be rewarded!
> For the record the forks are made in the US by the same person who made the last batch before FAT closed shop.
> Watch this space for more info. I'll leave future info for wendyl, as I know theres a lot in the pipeline.
> ...


Such a tease...out with it man! Spill the beans already!

JK 

Will wait patiently for the good news.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Doug
You've got pretty much all the info! I'm also waiting for a pair too! So when I know, I'll pass it on  

ta

scant


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

scant said:


> Hi Doug
> You've got pretty much all the info! I'm also waiting for a pair too! So when I know, I'll pass it on
> 
> ta
> ...


I'm begining to think these forks are vaporware. Ever since FCC closed shop there was talk of the forks being produced. I haven't so much as seen a used one on EBay in that time....

If there really is a welder hard at work on these, some solid evidence would be nice for buyers like me with an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Doug, slowly but surely the forks ARE being produced. But just to make you feel better. Check your mtbr mail 

ta

scant


----------



## Ian22 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm just about to sell my pace RC30 forks on ebay, how much should i expect them to go for? 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

*Rigid*

Kona maes a nice rigid fork


----------

